# lesbian fish?????



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

ive been breeding convict cichlids for 10 years, ive never seen to females make a few nest and lay eggs both have orange bellys and no dots on them. the only males in the tank with them are my (bumble bee peacock convits)bumpeacon's IS THIS POSSIBLE?????/


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Im not sure if its possible but it sure did make me laugh, which I realllly needed this morning


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lot of females will lay eggs without a male present, but that don't mean that they will hatch. Most likely infertile.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

If the male wasn't there when they layed the eggs, they are probably just infertile.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Though not convicts,i have seen a few female bettas bubblenest,lay eggs and place them in the nest.They never hatch but they still try to mouth them and keep them clean.Most of those are male killers though,and i have heard of one female,whos produced eggs,change to a male,and father fry too.I dont say its too unheard of,but certainly rare.


----------

